# CEU's from FEMA IS courses



## ITBITB13 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hello.

I recently took a FEMA IS course, due to a job requirement. 

The course was 10 hours..

However, it says that it is only worth 1 CEU. Does that mean it's only worth 1 hour of continuing education towards me EMT cert renewal? 

I also took another 3 hour course, and it said it was only worth 0.3 CEU's. 

Anyone else think this totally sucks?


----------



## dutemplar (Sep 5, 2016)

Most of the FEMA courses are not patient care or clinically related.  That and they mostly suck.  So they also give poor CEUs which fall into the "other" category rather than patient care related.  

Yeah, it was a lot easier when you could just keep flipping forward on the slides and take the test at the end and not have to click here, click there, answer an pop quizzed and actually pay attention.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Sep 6, 2016)

CE's and CEU's are not the same thing. 

Some of the FEMA courses like ICS are accepted in many states and for the National Registry. You should call and check directly.


----------



## rhstanford (Sep 10, 2016)

Prior to the CE changes with National Registry you could use them hour for hour as long as it was an in-person class and up to 24 hours. With the new requirements for CE's I'm not sure how it works. My suggestion would be to call National Registry and see that they say. You may also want to call CESBEMS and see what they have to say. If you get an answer, please post it. Thank you.


----------

